# Fallout3 **Probleme/Diskussionsthread**



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Falls es hier sowas noch nicht gibt, gibt es jetzt sowas 
Hier können Probleme gelöst und Diskussionen über Fallout 3 geführt werden 
*Fragen etc zum Game selbst : Hier rein *

*Ich fange direkt mal an :*

Bin jetzt in Tenpenney Tower von wo aus ich die Bombe hochgehen lassen will  Roy Phillips und seine anderen Ghule habe ich auch schon erledigt (endlich). Jetzt die Frage : Wie komme ich zu Mr. Burke ?? bzw wo ist er ?

Bitte um Hilfe und danke im vorraus


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2010)

Im Tower ganz oben 
Also du musst reingehen....und mit Mr Burke reden


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Wie komme ich denn nach ganz oben, das ist es ja 
Da ist zwar ein Aufzug aber der führt nur in die Penthouse Suiten wo irgendwelche Leute wohnen.


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2010)

Ja genau und da musst du mit dem einen security reden..der macht dann eine tür auf


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Ausgezeichnet, Ausgezeichnet  
Ja, hab den Schlüssel genommen der da lag und dann ging das, indem ich die Tür aufgeschlossen hab 
Danke


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2010)

dann war es so...ah der sagt ja, dass man erwartet wird kein thema


----------



## fuddles (21. Juli 2010)

Naja weiß nich obs da nen Thread für brauch. 
Ich hab schon im Sammelthread Fallout 3 nur Negatives erlebt.
Da macht sich ein ganzer Haufen Leute lustig über die Fehler/Bugs bei anderen, wurde da regelrecht verhöhnt.

Aber ansich ist das hier die völlig verkehrte Kategorie für den Thread, gibt ja dafür Rollenspiele und Adventures Forum.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/24772-sammelthread-fallout-3-a.html


----------



## -Masterchief- (21. Juli 2010)

Nunja, der Sammelthread ist ja auch wieder was anderes 

Und ja, wäre nett wenn ein Mod so nett wäre und den Thread passen verschiebt


----------



## Papzt (21. Juli 2010)

Ich denke schon, dass der Thread durchaus sinnvoll sein kann. Wir wollen ja hier nicht übers Spiel plaudern oder uns lustig machen sondern anderen nur explizit in Situationen helfen bei denen sie nicht weiter kommen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. Juli 2010)

Weiss jemand wie diese dumme Tür aufgeht ? 

Ist im Keller von Tepenny Tower


----------



## Azrael_SEt (28. Juli 2010)

Ich hab 2 ganz andere Probleme mit Fallout 3:
1. Wenn ich draußen bin und mich umsehe dann schwank ständig das Licht in versch. Helligkeitsstufen (wie wenn man mit ner schlechten Kamera was filmt). Das nervt tierisch, kann man das beheben? Woran könnte es liegen?
2. Egal wie ich meine GTX295 einstelle, egal ob 1 Kern oder beide Kerne, ich komme nicht über 55 FPS. Was mach ich falsch?

Zu meinem Systen:

Intel Q9550 @ 3,2 GHz
4 GB DDR2 800 MHz
1 TB Samsung
Windows 7 64bit (Prof.)
GTX295 EXO von POV
NVIDIA Treiber 257.15 (müssten es sein, muss ich mal nachschauen)
Spiel läuft zur Zeit auf Maximum mit 16xAF und 4xAA und eben max 55FPS Grafikkarte dümpelt bei 40% Auslastung auf beiden Kernen und CPU bei max. 30% auf allen Kernen.......

Ambient Occlusion bringt nix (weder weniger noch mehr FPS ???)
VSYNC aus bringt nix (auch nicht wenn ichs über den Treiber erzwinge)

Weiß einer Rat?

Außerdem ruckt es teilweise beim umsehen (außen).


----------



## -Masterchief- (26. Oktober 2010)

Tja wenn dieser Thread net genutzt wird kann er ja direkt gelöscht werden....

*hust* *Mod*


----------

